# Contra o aquecimento, cientistas projetam vulcões artificiais



## fablept (18 Set 2011 às 03:14)

> Experimento com balões do tamanho de estádios de futebol pretende simular os efeitos das erupções vulcânicas, cujas partículas refletem o calor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outra imagem a explicar


----------

